# Drinking from the sink



## UmbraWolf (Sep 23, 2005)

alright, my pigeon, Gremlyn is a bit odd perhaps? he refuses to drink out of his bowl and will only drink from the sink. We keep the sink very clean of course along with the water we change twice daily in his bowl. it doesn't really bother me but my girlfriend would like him to move to his bowl and stop getting in the sink, and oh, of course as he is a bird, he LOOOOVES bathing in it while drinking lol. anyone have any suggestions to get him back to his bowl?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeons love, just LOVE to bathe. Does he do it almost everytime he heads for the sink? Is his bowl large enough to bathe. 

I suggest getting one of those large plastic ice cream round containers(preferably your favorite flavor and enjoy ) then clean it and use it for a multifunctional watering hole. I lost my winter container I used last year and filled it up 3/4's full, thinking I would have to cut some of the circumfrence off, but it worked fine. He was unsure of it, however,when I put my hand inside and splashed, he got his confidence and just has a splashing good time.


----------



## UmbraWolf (Sep 23, 2005)

very good idea victor, the bowl i use probably isn't large enough, its about his body length but very shallow, its a dog feed dish. I'll have to get me a gallon of vanilla chocolate swirl and seehow it goes


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yummmm that sounds great. After we saw ours trying to stuff his big-ness in his water hanging dish, and fearing he would get stuck in it , we tried it.Hope it works for you too.

All of you enjoy!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

We use a *large frying pan*, to let *Wieteke* take a warm water bath with a bit of apple cider vinegar in it, once a week. She always takes a sip or a drink from it first.
She is three months old and living mostly outside in the daytime here in Cologne. She has spent the last two nights outside, since there is probably too much action going on until midnight in our one-room apartment for her to get adequate rest. She hasn't been interested in baths the last two weeks, though. She came in from the rain with her head and neck feathers soaked through and through a few days ago, and I used the hair dryer on a low setting.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like Gremlyn has a wonderful life.

If keep my birds from swimming in their drinking water by using an empty plastic gallon that drinking water comes in, and cut a hole in it for their heads to fit and leave the plastic lid on. That way they don't poop in it, or try to bathe in it, and it stays relatively clean.

My birds will try to drink their bath water also, which isn't the best water, as it is not purified like their drinking water. I don't use city water for drinking myself, so I won't give them tap water to drink either. 

I don't know what your tap water is like, but if it is like mine, you might want to encourage the bird to drink from his bowl, and allow minimum drinking from the sink. My birds will drink some of the tap water when it is in their swimming pool, I can't control that, but the water they DO drink most of the time is clean.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Gremlyn looks exactly like my Pesto soooo cute. You could swear they were identical. She looks like a sweety. 

Good Luck
naturegirl


----------

